# Is this truck a good deal



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry for all the posts on trucks. I am in the same boat as PremierLand. I need a dump truck and I really don't want to buy something that won't work. This would be my first truck that I bought by myself. My current POS F-150 was given to me by my parent. I really want an F-450 but for insurance reasons (employees driving it) an F-350 is cheaper to run.

Year 1999 
Make Ford 
Model F-350 
Style Quad Cab Dually 
Drive 4x4 
Mileage 11,843 
Transmission Automatic 
Engine 8 Cylinder POWER STROKE TURBO DIESEL 
GVWR 12,500 
Fuel Diesel 
Exterior Color White 
CENTRAL HYDRAULICS 
-9ft. DUMP
-8.5 MYERS PLOW
-Tail gate spreader

$28,900 is the best deal I could get out of him. Plus another $1800 for taxes, tags and title when I bring it home to Maryland.

All it needs is a orange light on the cab and its all ready to go plowing. 

This truck is mint. The cab doesn't show even a scratch in the paint. The dump bed has even less than the normal scratches found on a dump bed. The interior is mint. I don't even think it was ever driven with muddy boots on. The frame had little to no rust. Only on the back end of the frame had rust from the spreader. It only has 12,000 miles on it. And all new tires on it too. So it did more sitting than plowing. Its an XLT so it has a split bench, power windows, power locks, cloth seats and a CD player. It has all the goodies.

I like the fact I can haul my guys in it with the extended cab. But it causes it to have a 9' bed instead of a 12'. But that would prevent me from over loading it because of the small bed. So I guess that a good thing since its only a F-350, not a F-450.

It has central hydraulics, which works beautify and is a major plus for me. No E-60 meyers pump to crap out at 2 am. (They always seem to do that at 2 am)

The only down side is that it has a meyers plow on it. I hate meyers with a passion. A blizzard would replace it next year. Its one there now so might as well as used it. The plow has a minor tweak in the right side. It off from being straight by 1/2" on the right side. So it rubbed a curb at some point.

The only thing that was wrong with it. Was the front brakes chatters, but they are going to fix them and get it reinspected.

So please let me know what you think.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

it is a good looking truck and would serve you well if you can get financed as for the price i don't know what kbb says i figured you have already looked i think thirty grand is a lot to pay for a six yearold truck but it does havelow miles i wouldn't mind having it myself i think the real thing you need to do is ask yourself is it worth it it doesn't really matter what eveyone else thinks. just what you think.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well the nice thing is I am paying cash for this truck. (well most of it, my grandfather is giving me $12,000 to hold on to for a year. Some for the truck, some for the insurance on it, the rest for a new skid loader trailer and some buckets and forks for my bobcat 600 he gave me. He just sold his auto body shop and figures if I held some of the money he couldn't spend it all at once. He will still have some a year later. )

The mileage and central hydraulics make this really appealing. Funny part is my grandfather called me this morning to tell me about a truck, I might like. Sure enough it was the same truck that I was looking at. LOL I didn't even tell him about this one yet.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

well your insurance will be 1500 a year a trailer is 2,000 buckets and forks another 1500 so thats 7,000 left for the truck and if you pull 2,000 for plates thats 5grand down average down payment but still not paying cash for it? if you are going to get a lone i would say 36 to 48 month because you really don't want to be paying for a 10 year old truck and you wont be getting a good interest if its your first so probably 600.00 a month does it sound good now? it would be a nice truck i would take it but make sure you look at the hole picture don't get got in the moment.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it clear. I got the rest of it in the cash. My grandfather offered me the money so I wouldn't have to finance the rest of it. Plus some for some new toys to go with it. Wasn't that nice of him. And I will get it back to him in a year. (it still nice to live at home for the free room and board, so every penny made can be spent on equipment)  

If I was going to finance something. It would be a new F-550 with a blizzard 8611 and a switch and go body system. Thats around $60,000.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have been shopping for a new truck lately and this deal seems to be pretty decent. Just a F-350SD 5.4, extended cab is about $22K that year so a dump,PSD and great condition seems like a big bonus! Just remember Grandpa helped you out,he will need you later in his life, pay him back.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I decide to buy this truck. The dealer put brakes, rotors, front end bushing and a new hydraulic motor on the spreader on it at my request. For no additional charge. Since they had not ran it through the shop first before we came up with a price. Lucky me. They said I would have never gotten it for that price. If it wasn't ran threw the shop first. 

Come to find out this truck was used by a campgrounds. So thats why there was very little to no rust. Since it always spread sand. Since everything was gravel. Which is also why it still had the skid shoes on it.  

Any ways. Does anybody need 8.5' meyers with the mounts, and lift cylinder for a 99' F-350 that works off central hydraulics. Its for sale. Since I am ripping it off and putting on a Blizzard 8611LP on this truck.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Post the plow in used equipment forum. I am sure people will jump right on it.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

that is a SWEEEEET ass truck. I'd LOVE to have a dump.... Lately ive been wishing I bought a dump... Dont get me wrong, i love my truck, but Im hauling dirt, mulch, sod, stones, etc 5 days a week. I hate having to shovel it all out. I wish I had adump so I could just go get the material, dump it, drop my guys with the equipement needed and I can go to the next job and get more material... 

oh well, next march/april im hoping to get another 96 or newer dump for around 15k.


anyway, thats a sweet truck


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry I didn't buy this one. But I bought a 99 F-350 quad cab dump with central hydraulics. See the other post on it. 

Yea I have done the shovel in and out of a pickup truck long enough.


----------

